# Whats the NZ equivalent of PC World



## sheffield76 (May 11, 2012)

Am arriving in NZ in a few weeks and need a new laptop. Wanted to but one in NZ in case anything goes wrong with it. Whats the NZ equivalent of PC World, or any shops where I can pick up a reasonably priced laptop. 

Are laptops expensive in NZ. Would it be worth buying one here in the UK and bringing it over? Would it work okay in NZ?

Thanks, Mark


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

sheffield76 said:


> Am arriving in NZ in a few weeks and need a new laptop. Wanted to but one in NZ in case anything goes wrong with it. Whats the NZ equivalent of PC World, or any shops where I can pick up a reasonably priced laptop.
> 
> Are laptops expensive in NZ. Would it be worth buying one here in the UK and bringing it over? Would it work okay in NZ?
> 
> Thanks, Mark


First off, a laptop bought abroad would work perfectly well here.

I bought a HP envy ultrabook a month ago, the list was $1600 and I paid about $1450, note you never pay the asking price for large ticket items in the Elec. stores. 

PC world equiv. Well there are specialist shops in Auckland and other main centres plus a lot of online stores, but in all major cities you will have Harvey Norman, Dick Smith, Bond and Bond, The Good Guys, JB Hifi and others that all sell computers, so the trick is to play them off against each other. 

Price comparison is more difficult, I believe our prices are reasonable, a cheap laptop will cost you $600 or less (£300), but have not done any comparisons because I live here, also I can get my GST back (15%).

I used to buy my computers from RLsupplies in the UK 

RL Supplies Watford - Laptop PC & Computer Repairs & Sales - RL Supplies 

but they are based in Watford, you can use it as a price guide

Not sure what the answer is, but at least you know the game out here, plenty of competition.

Have fun


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

hi

this site salefinder brings together many retailers' catalogues, select the category and that'll give you an indication on pricing for you to compare with your own country.

note: Suggest if you do decide to take one with you, check on warranty conditions. My own exp with warranties - check the fine print! Not a pc but a camera, I bought a Nikon camera on a trip to Malaysia, three months later it 'died' here in Thailand. No problem I thought, had an international warranty, which turned out to be their 'global warranty' and any repairs/returns could only be done in the country of purchase (in this case, Malaysia). As a comparison the Dell laptop I brought with me was (according to the paperwork) covered anywhere.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Try PB Tech - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LCD Monitors, Tablets and more! too - sometimes cheaper, but do your homework first and (just like in other shops) ask for a discount.


----------



## welshjohn369 (Apr 12, 2012)

One thing to keep in mind if buying in NZ, you get no added extras like in the UK. You will have to purchase Microsoft Office etc and they are, as you know expensive. You will get the usual Norton security loaded but only a trial.

It has been 10 years since I returned to the UK so not sure if PC's there come with software free anymore, if so sorry for the post lol


----------



## Addicted to NZ (Sep 17, 2010)

New Zealand Computer Hardware and Software Online Shop : Ascent Technology


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Addicted to NZ said:


> New Zealand Computer Hardware and Software Online Shop : Ascent Technology


A new one on me. Looks like a good site.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

*Dodgy *******s*

Needed a all singing printer scanner and did a search. http://www.dodgy*******s.co.nz came up, had to give them a try. Ordered Wed. afternoon, on my doorstep by 10:30 next day.

Forum software has deleted the name. Just try dodgy "illegitimates"


----------



## cheeser (Jan 22, 2012)

PriceSpy - Shopping Intelligence used to be the best say to find cheap prices for anything tech related. It's still pretty good, you just have to look at the reviews of the stores to find places that actually deliver on their promises.


----------

